# Yarn Shops Near Mall of America, MN



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of any yarn shops near the Mall of America, in Lakeville, or Maple Grove, MN? Will be traveling there later in the week and always looking for a new experience.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

There is a yarn store called Amazing Threads in Maple Grove, about 2 1/2 miles from Arbor Lakes. Very nice store


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Fun for me to hear about the MN store.
I live in St. Peter.


----------



## knittinginmn (Mar 31, 2013)

Knitter's Palette Yarn Shop in Lakeville, just south of MOA
very easy to find, located on the Lakeville/Apple Valley border at Cedar Avenue and 160th Street. (behind Walgreens and Edina Realty.) 
Very nice shop.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you ladies, for your help in finding these yarn shops. Will check them both out!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know if you will be in St. Paul, but there s a nice store on Grand Ave.. I think it is called the Yarnery. I manage to visit it while visiting my son and his family who live nearby.


----------

